# Need recs for tanning oil/sunblock



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi guys!  My apologies if this is in the wrong spot.  Anyway, I am going on a long vacation with my family and bf this June and part of it is a cruise to Mexico.  I know a lot of you ladies might slam me for this...but I want to know what your recommendations are for a tanning oil/lotion with enough SPF in it to keep me protected from the sun yet still give me a vibrant, natural tan without damaging my skin and putting me at risk.  I really, really want that dark, gorgeous tan.  I usually use SPF 15 daily.  Also, I am going to visit the tanning salon (I know, I know) for just a few visits to get my tan started.  Any recs for a tanning bed lotion?  Thanks.  I know cancer is awful, and I am in no way promoting it, I just want a pretty tan!


----------



## Starr1 (Apr 25, 2008)

I wish I could help you, but I'm brown already. . . maybe someone else can help you out with the lotion/oil. I will say this though. . . you're going to need a much higher SPF than 15 if you plan on staying out for longer than an hour.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

  yet still give me a vibrant, natural tan without damaging my skin and putting me at risk.  
 
A tan in itself is proof that your skin is damaged and putting you at risk. I'm not trying to get on you though because I tan during the summer (outside and inside).  Just sayin'.....

For outside, I love Banana Boat's products.  They have really good oils with SPF.  

For indoor tanning...I love the tingle lotions.  I buy mine on Ebay.  I'd recommend something with a bronzer in it too


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 25, 2008)

*go for Hawaiian Tropics Dark Tanning (spf4) or the Golden(spf6), make sure u reapply it often

and for indoor tanning i'd rec California Tan lotions, Ambrosia Dark Deluxe is my fav*


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 25, 2008)

I forgot about the Hawaiian Tropics!  Those are awesome too for outdoor!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 25, 2008)

Girl, get the highest SPF you can! Actually, I had just inquired on the last Glam Soup (shouts to the three J's! hehe) about what SPF we should use on our face as in the recommended #. They said 30 MINIMUM. Yesterday I went out and bought two Nuetrogena products at Walgreens (they're having a great sale on sun products fyi) I got a face SPF of 70 and a body SPF of 85. They're oil free and I always think Nuetrogena has really nice, light, and good smelling products so I'm hoping they'll be great.


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Apr 25, 2008)

Maui Babe is meant to be really good, i know jessica simpson uses it


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 25, 2008)

I still tan, even when I have sunscreen on. I don't think you need to get oil. Just get Neutrogena SPF 55 sunscreen at least, or the 70 or 85 so you have plenty of protection. I guarantee that you will still tan. Because I still do with the 55 on!

And it's great! It doesn't make me break out when I put it on my face and it very light, not greasy at all.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 25, 2008)

Didn't they also say on the show that after you reach a certain number of SPF (forgot that number) that anything above it doesn't even work, or something to that effect?  I know I've heard this before.

 Quote:

  Girl, get the highest SPF you can! Actually, I had just inquired on the last Glam Soup (shouts to the three J's! hehe) about what SPF we should use on our face as in the recommended #. They said 30 MINIMUM. Yesterday I went out and bought two Nuetrogena products at Walgreens (they're having a great sale on sun products fyi) I got a face SPF of 70 and a body SPF of 85. They're oil free and I always think Nuetrogena has really nice, light, and good smelling products so I'm hoping they'll be great.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Apr 25, 2008)

Well in Australia they aren't allowed to advertise products as being above SPF 30+, because companies can say things like 'protects all day' which it won't...It gives wearers a false sense of security. Also, I don't think anything higher provides a significantly higher level of sun protection.


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Apr 25, 2008)

i think the point of using sunblock is to avoid any damage to your skin (which is what a tan is). As healthy as you might think it looks now, picture yourself in 20 years with sunspots and wrinkles...ew. so really, there is no good sunblock that will let you tan (if you are applying it properly) and protect your skin...if you ever read Allure, they have been focusing a lot recently on skin cancer, and how horribly damaging tanning beds are...you would be better off at least outside in the sun, as opposed to going in a bed - the rays are so much more concentrated and the possibility of skin cancer in your 20s is just scary.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Didn't they also say on the show that after you reach a certain number of SPF (forgot that number) that anything above it doesn't even work, or something to that effect?  I know I've heard this before._

 
REALLY???????????????????? Totally missed that! However, I guess that was a silly assumption on my part! Essentially, reapplication is more effective then just the high numbers alone. I guess I get paranoid being the ghost-white I am. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It really also (obviously) depends on the location, but personally I'd still go with a higher number in case reapplication is forgotten and whatnot; kind of odd that they'd "max out" yet people make 80, 75, etc? I know that when at the store I bought the highest I could find so maybe that is around the maximum! I'll keep researching.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 25, 2008)

^^  I could have sworn they mentioned it on the show, but maybe I heard wrong.  I have heard that though.  It would be weird to offer higher SPF, and then not provide it, so I'm not sure


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_^^ I could have sworn they mentioned it on the show, but maybe I heard wrong. I have heard that though. It would be weird to offer higher SPF, and then not provide it, so I'm not sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've heard that, too...it might be that above 30, the additional increase in protection is so small that it's really not worth putting that heavy of coverage on.


----------



## riotlove (Jun 7, 2010)

sunblock/screen becomes uneffective after 30 minutes. the spf # corresponds with you. if you would normally start to burn after 15 min, spf15 would be fine. 20min spf20 and so on and so forth. however reapplication should be every 30 minutes ideally. no matter what they promise. sure, the lotion will stay on and the ingredients there but they will no longer work.

sorry geeky school talk. but it's the truth and hence why a higher spf is just useless. you can use them but they won't protect you anymore than those 30 min anyway.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 7, 2010)

A shirt and a hat don't wear off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Personally I like having a tan, so not judging, just giving a handy tip.)


----------

